# AV Preamp/Processor



## Richard in Idaho (Dec 16, 2010)

Are that any AV preamp or Processors that are manufactured in North America? Does not need to be made from North American part just assembled here.

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I cant think of any off the top of my head, Sadly this seems to be a trend that we cant seem to get away from.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Bryston, Simaudio and Classe are all made in Canada


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

B&K used to be made in New York State. However, I believe they might have been purchased. Also, Mark Levinson SSP's are made in America and Lexicon as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

ATI:

http://www.ati-amp.com/ATP8700.php
manuals:
http://www.ati-amp.com/manuals/ATP_6700-7700-8700_processors_manual.pdf

Known for amps, but they have no less than 3 processors on their website. Don't look for bells or whistles, though. Here's there idea about HDMI:
_Frankly, ATI's preamp/processors were conceived as cost-no-object instruments for use in the most critical audio systems. With hundred's of thousands of dollars invested in their development, they came to market just as HDMI joined our technical lexicon. HDMI, which one astute observer called, "A plot by the content providers to gain control of your living room" is now well ensconced in the very same room. HDMI not only carries audio and video on a single cable between components and television sets, it also carries HDCP (High Definition Copy Protection) and a host of user complaints including slow access time, loss of signal and a new phenomenon where the entire picture turns a uniform green.
So let's ask boldly, since we live in the analog world, view in analog and listen to analog, must we use digital signal transfer between our audio and video devices. Our ATP8700's resounding answer: "No".
The ATP8700 lives and breathes analog. Analog audio signals are never digitized (unless requested by the user) and thus avoid the contamination and sizzle that often accompanies such a transformation. Even bass management is done in the analog domain._

I once e-mailed them (years ago) but they didn't bother to reply... At least Emotiva replies, sometimes a bit later.


----------

